# Enjoying unplanned trip to Czech Republic



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

So we were in Dresden, which we hadn't planned to go to but enjoyed greatly, and had a bit of a rethink about getting as far as the Baltics. That's the joy of not being too planned for our travels, the willingness to change direction, anyway, we decided to try the Czech Rep. after a bit of Saxony. 

We thought - pop in for a few days and then head into Poland. That was a week ago and we're still here. We keep finding lovely places to stay by lakes. Rob keeps finding steam trains, and we've been seduced by endless meals with dumplings. 

Must find time to blog about this area, and the German bits we've been to, when we get home in Sept. In the meantime, we'll probably move on to Poland in the next few days, but are not got to the Baltics now. Will head northish in Poland, maybe see what the coast is like, though Rob reckons it's a bit 'kiss me quick', and then go back to Germany via the Hartz mountains for more trains. Sounds like a plan?

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are about to set out, early Sept 

Holland to buy an electric three wheeler 

Which I hope will give me transport and exercise 

A bit of practise in a bikers paradise 

We were there years ago in almost constant rain

Except on texel 

Sunshine, fantastic cycling, along the **** 

Until we turned to come back

And fought the wind and almost missed the last ferry

The wind was against us I said to a Dutch guy

Yes he said it always is

That was the moment I became interested in electric bikes 

But I now longer feel safe on my two wheel electric bike 

My balance isn’t so good and I worry about bikes,cars passing close to me 

Where we go after I haven’t a clue

I’d love to take the ferry fromHull 

But the conditions for dogs is rubbish 

12 hrs in a cage , and dispite the blurb 

We were not allowed to get him out to walk on the car deck even accompanied 

And we waited ages for someone to accompany us down 

The first time we ever arrived anywhere with a completely stressed out hound 

He’s never that good but it took a week to settle him 

Now we use the tunnel

He s with us 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Our favourite country Leslie so pleased you have found it :grin2:

Slovakia is also nice and you can go up into Poland from there.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We visited Slovakia briefly on our year long trip, but we'rethinking of maybe doing a Bavaria, Czech R. & Slovakia thing another year.

Might end up passing your way, Jan, if you're about towards the latter part of August.

Lesley


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That is a certainty, not even thinking of moving until September, even then depending on circumstances.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Did not know you were thinking of moving Jan

Where are you thinking of going ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Could be anywhere the EU is our oyster :grin2:
Probably where Leslie is now.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Moving as on 4 wheels in a motor home, always returning to this spot :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought you meant moving house not travelling 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Lesleykh said:


> So we were in Dresden, which we hadn't planned to go to but enjoyed greatly, and had a bit of a rethink about getting as far as the Baltics. That's the joy of not being too planned for our travels, the willingness to change direction, anyway, we decided to try the Czech Rep. after a bit of Saxony.
> 
> We thought - pop in for a few days and then head into Poland. That was a week ago and we're still here. We keep finding lovely places to stay by lakes. Rob keeps finding steam trains, and we've been seduced by endless meals with dumplings.
> 
> ...


If you do campsites, we stayed a lovely little site near Brno called Camping Hana. Very friendly folks who run it; next to a river; and an electric boat that takes you into the centre of Brno. Nice walks along the riverbanks too into the nearby village where I think there are one or two cafes/resto's etc.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Not near Brno this year, but think we'd like to see more another year. We are currently on a fab stellplatz near a lake - Rozkos. We also stayed on a lovely campsite with its own natural swimming pool/large pond near Cerny Dul (Campsite Slunecna).

Lesley x


----------

